# Share your Hamachi servers ...



## QwertyManiac (Jun 13, 2006)

If you know about hamachi and would like to play games or browse other user's folders, do share your networks here. [Dont post passwords, PM them for better usage]

I play Warcraft III (+ TFT) and NFS MW, UT (the old original) on Hamachi. If anyone wants to join my Server (Qqqq) please PM me. 

Edit - [You might need to download latest patches to play myultiplayer with others]


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 16, 2006)

*bump* No gamer plays multiplayer here?  ?


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 16, 2006)

I do , but currently going through the worst time of the year 'Exams' , i'll see to this after the exams .


----------



## tango_cash (Jun 21, 2006)

i would like to play . but i don't know how to go abt it.i have a broadband connection.can u tell me how to proceed further???


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jun 22, 2006)

I have pathetic net connection with limited MB. I only RTS.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 22, 2006)

tango_cash, just download www.hamachi.cc, follow the installation and startup and you are ready. I'll mail you the password when you have it installed. To play, just turn on Hamachi and open the required game, then its just multiplayer.

thunderbird - night time underground racing  ?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jun 23, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> tango_cash, just download www.hamachi.cc, follow the installation and startup and you are ready. I'll mail you the password when you have it installed. To play, just turn on Hamachi and open the required game, then its just multiplayer.
> 
> thunderbird - night time underground racing  ?



Yup. Iam working on a MOD for a RTS. You play RTS?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 23, 2006)

Like? I play AoEs, War3s and RoNs... for now, in case I get some more I'll inform...


----------



## tango_cash (Jun 25, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> tango_cash, just download www.hamachi.cc, follow the installation and startup and you are ready. I'll mail you the password when you have it installed. To play, just turn on Hamachi and open the required game, then its just multiplayer.
> 
> 
> i have installed it wat is the password thing u were talkin abt.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 11, 2006)

Sorry for the late reply.

Am no longer an active gamer but if you want to join my network instead of creating your own:
id : Qqqq
pass: qwerty


----------



## ninjaapple (Jun 23, 2010)

i have a hamachi game server.
name: prezguys
password: 12345
plays halo,battlefront1 and fifa 07 and any other game you want!


----------

